# What is nursing in dubai like



## ellen88 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all,
have read through a variety of posts on here about nursing in Dubai (many are now closed to new posts)
I understand that nursing pay is pretty low and I have contacted some recruitment agencies.
What I am hoping to find out is what the hospitals/health system is like there, especially in the emergency departments. Is it quite american based? 
also wondering if anyone knows what the rostering is like. Are there many permanant night staff? 
If there are any nurses/drs/healthcare staff out there who can tell me about their experience working in dubai then that'd be great
Thanks 
Ellen


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Governmental hospitals pay well more than commercial hospitals. Every hospital has it is own rostering timing. Governmental hospitals stick to the ministry of labor rules (8 ours). You will be lucky if you got a higher managerial nursing position as these are usually given to emirates in the governmental hospitals. Good Luck.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

my son was in hospital last week.
they were hot!

as they say, there are two certainties in life - death & a nurse!


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

What do you mean by Hot?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

abo_shreek11 said:


> What do you mean by Hot?


He meant they are attractive....a "woman is hot" means she is attractive (sexually appealing..gives that impression). "Hot" was used as a slang or in a colloquial fashion in this context.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I know some people who work in the hospitals and they are averaging 5 to 8k but most are in the 4 to 6k range, some less. Their is an endless supply willing to come for this at the entry levels so the salaries tend to stay low. People I know have been here a number of years and worked their way up to those salaries. They do tend to work long hours of I think 48 hours a week. If you have management/head of department experience and your are from new zealand, you may be able to get a little bit more if you have enough experience. I know there was recently someone on the forum who got a job in Al Ain who was a westerner and a nurse. Try to find that thread and send her a pm to see if she can give you ideal range she was able to find, and what level education/experience was needed. 

Vantage, I have to say that is coming off a bit like a prick sorry to say. Usually you dont  Just saying.... not nice.


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder when I will start to see hot nurses in UAE. Vantage requires rehab.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My other half is a nurse, there are plenty of hot nurses in Dubai, I guess they just don't have them at the clap clinic where you frequent.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> My other half is a nurse, there are plenty of hot nurses in Dubai, I guess they just don't have them at the clap clinic where you frequent.


Really? Mind sharing with all expat forum where she works ?:eyebrows:

Kidding ok!


----------



## abo_shreek11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Greedy doctors......they steal our money and the hot nurses too


----------

